

Annotated slides on d3.js from its creator Mike Bostock - nthitz
http://bost.ocks.org/mike/d3/workshop/

======
arscan
Content seemed extremely sparse but then realized it wasn't rendering in
chrome correctly (17.0.963.56). Don't know if its just me... anyhow, jumped
over to firefox and it worked fine.

~~~
mbostock
I forgot to include both weights of the Yanone Kaffeesatz web font (400 and
700), which was causing rendering problems on some browsers. Try it again now?
Sorry for the inconvenience.

~~~
arscan
Sorry, still the same prob (cleared caches etc):
<http://i.imgur.com/eFayp.png>

------
tdicola
Nice introduction! I've been playing with d3.js recently and really, really
enjoy it. I love the great support for scales, interpolations, etc--it really
seems to simplify building visualizations.

------
gregwebs
Keep going until you get to some slides with interactive graphs. This is a
neat concept and it could be great for putting together a tutorial.

------
hinathan
Crashes Safari on my iPhone, somewhat surprisingly.

~~~
mbostock
The cause of the instability appears to be the box-shadow (or possibly the
-webkit-transform) on all 151 slides. I've disabled those features for iOS
now, and it appears to be stable.

~~~
hinathan
Thanks! All things being equal, d3 is _amazing_, by the way. I used it (with
some difficulty) last year for internal reporting tools. I'm looking forward
to grokking this slideshow.

------
methoddk
Love this. This is the way slide should be displayed. Thanks for making it
easy to learn something new.

------
aaronjg
Great introduction. I would love to see this as a PDF for easy reference.

